# Medieval total war, running vista help please



## Nigelkim (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi
I have installed medieval total war on vista sp1. When I want to play the game, as soon as I hit load new campaign it crashes and says windows has encountered a problem. Not sure if its the graphics card:

Packard bell laptop with a built in mother board/graphics (I think it is) the graphics part is a ATI Radeon xpress 200m series.

Running total war in the XP compatible mode, drivers are up to date and using directx 10.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

good possibility it is the integrated graphics,and if it is nothing can be done.well short of getting a new computer.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Medieval total war is pretty graphically hungry for a 3 year old game or so

and the the graphics card on your laptop is very weak


----------



## jedlicnak (Apr 29, 2009)

FINALLY!!! PROBLEM MTW - Vista IS SOLVED! 

http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2008/03/18/how-to-stop-medieval-total-war-from-crashing/

That guy found it!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

> You must ensure the screen resolution for the game matches the screen resolution on your PC.


So if your screen is 1027 x 768 then you must make sure your game is the SAME!


----------

